# Krib ?



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

Hey All,
My krib pair is breed like mad. I need to start seperating the brothers and sister as I don't want them to start breeding, there in another tank already. If I sell them back to the fish store I want to feel confident in saying yes there not inbreed.
Now my ? is can I put the mature one's purple belly in another tank or just take out the mature male's?
Can I make an all male krib tank with out conflict?

Paul


----------



## jack lover (Aug 12, 2008)

a all male krib is a very hard task :roll:


----------



## Paul M (Mar 31, 2005)

so it look's like I'm taking the mature one's down to the fish store this weekend. I'll seperate them tomorrow night. A pair of them is darting at all the others so there ready to bread.

Paul


----------

